# Financial Assistance for students with IBS?



## ittleBit (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard of several scholarships out there for people diagnosed with disorders and diseases but I was curious as to whether there was one for IBS? My IBS gets in the way of work making finances more of a problem than they already are. I have difficulty paying for tuition, rent, gas, groceries, and what-not as it is, without something keeping me from work too! Does anyone know anything about any grants or scholarships for IBS sufferers?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've honestly never heard of any!?Maybe try a quick google search? Or contact your university to ask for more information?Good luck!N


----------

